#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  How does blockchain help in economic development?

## Bhavya

Increasing consideration is on the possibility of blockchain technology to find long-standing challenges connected to economic development. Blockchain supporters debate that it will enlarge chances for collaboration and exchange by decreasing dependence on intermediaries and the frictions related with them. 

What do think guys how blockchain will help in economic developments?

----------

